# Just signed up for first class



## HStewart (May 20, 2005)

I just signed up for a european pen turning class at Woodcrafters in Ft. Worth. The only problem is my wife told me I had better not mess up the garage or spend a lot of money. Told her I would not do either of these things Ha. Looking forward to this. I guess I will get to turn a pen and keep it. Wish me luck.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

The vortex has you ,you better start building up that rathole,,,,,if you have to its okay to just flat out lie to your wife ,,,,,,,,,,rotflmao


dick


----------



## HStewart (May 20, 2005)

Well, I better not try that or will really be in trouble. Told her if I get to make a pen in this class, I will give it to her. Looking forward to this. Thanks.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Good luck pal

dick


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Good luck and enjoy the class. Once you get started though look out. It's worse than the fishing habit....


----------



## HStewart (May 20, 2005)

Well, Hooked, I sold my boat a couple of years ago and only fish a few times a year and try to get a guide, my golf game is terrible and I sold my golf cart, so got to have something to get me out of the house or I will drive my wife crazy. Don't know about this retirement. Anyway, looking forward to trying this wood turning and see where that goes. Thanks.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man, Stew...you sound like a "Junior Me"..LOL

Boat's history...can't find golf clubs...sittin' around the house gets old..This is a great pastime...we can hide in the garaage/workshop..Momma's happy we're close but not in her hair....and she don't ever have to know what it costs...LOL


----------



## HStewart (May 20, 2005)

Well, I just talked to the man at Woodcrafters and paid my money, so I am good to go. He also said I could get 10% off anything in the store that day. He said the Jet mini lathe would be $179.00 and told me he would not recommend the varible speed. Any comments about that? Thanks.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I love my varible speed


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I'm with Bobby on this one. That VS really comes in handy when you wanna slow it down for finishing, etc. rather than have to stop, open up both sides of headstock and move the belts...Know it's more expensive, but really think it's a plus....


----------



## HStewart (May 20, 2005)

Thanks, that is what I thought.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Ask why he don't recommend it. I use belt pulleys and have no probem or could possibly use a $12 router speed control to do same thing as variable speed, but I have no problem with belt. May try the router speed control some day to see. Maybe it takes some power away? Just wondering why they don't recomment it and maybe they just don't know and don't want to admit it. Woodcraft people are normally pretty good though from what I have dealt with before.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Slip know when you use the speed control at low speeds you can just touch the wood and it will stop the lathe. It will only work on a DC motor without looseing power.


----------



## HStewart (May 20, 2005)

Bobby, the guy at Woodcrafters said something about the AC vs DC motors. I didn't understand but plan on asking when I go to this class.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow thanks Bobby, didn't know that. wondered if it would do exactly what you describe and sounds like it would stop it. I don't have a problem as is, but actually thought about buying a couple of these and try them on other items such as the lathe and possibly other things. Thanks for the tip, think I will leave it as is and sure don't want to chance of ruining my motor as is. I don't mind the belt changes as is easy to do and don't change it that often anyway, but could save a little time by having variable speed.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

The router speed control wont work with a capicitor start motor.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yea, as Bobby said, I asked an electrician at work and he told me that most all variable speed motors for small tools are DC motors that run on AC converted. The DC motors have inexpensive speed controls vs speed control for AC motors are very expensive. Anyway, it is something like that.


----------

